# Opinions on wether please.



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is my wether this year after being clipped. I showed him Friday night and got 4th in showmanship and 4th in market. I can see where I think he needs to improve (leg expression mainly), but what do you think? This is my first year feeding up a wether. He's about 4 months old now.










Thanks!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think he looks very nice! I'm jealous of your nice clip job. When I do it, my goats look like they have mange or something! :laugh:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! My friend, who happens to be a fitter, clipped him for me. I was amazed at the difference... he doesn't even look like the same goat. I can only imagine what he'd look like if I clipped him... yikes!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

knowing nothing about meat goat conformation I think he is very pretty!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think he looks pretty nice...though i'm not a meat goat person.  I do agree that his rear legs could use improvement, but looks pretty nice otherwise. :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I notice his pasterns look broken down, but otherwise I like his rump and brisket, really nice!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! Its amazing how much they change and how often, he looks different every day. But thanks again, I'll definatley work on his legs. 

AlaskaBoers, I had a guy I know do some corrective trimming on his hooves and he's standing better already. The right rear is still off but the left is not even noticeable. Thanks for your opinion though =)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

How is it going for you? Our weigh in is June 4th, we have yet to put any of them on a halter, should be fun draggin 9 goats in and 3 lambs that aren't handled or trained. 

Hope you are enjoying you project.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its going great! He's between 70 and 75lbs now and is looking so much better. I'll have to post some pics of him playing- he has a new climbing toy in his pen and is in love. Its just a big wooden box flipped over but he goes nuts for it... actually both of them do.


----------

